# Huron river today (Rockwood)



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Riverboss (Dec 23, 2011)

I had a buddy go fishing yesterday in flatrock and he said from flatrock down to past where capt. neimos sub shop used to be is open. He also said that down river from there a little ways was still froze up.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

How's it looking y'all?


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Open waster from the dam down. Didn't see anyone fishing.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

mfs686 said:


> Open waster from the dam down. Didn't see anyone fishing.


Is it open above the coffer


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

salmonsteel97 said:


> Is it open above the coffer


It was this afternoon.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks good thanks


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Down by Jefferson looked pretty open yesterday too FYI


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

After this week will be froze up again.


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Probably. Im going out in the morning to try my luck. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Well good luck and give us a report lith74. I have not fished it since December.


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Well most of the Huron was thawed out today. Except at pt moullie and Jefferson. Tou couldn't put a boat in. You could at flatrock though. I fished from shore. I got a good hit over by where capt nemos used to be but that was it. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


Tight Lines


----------



## DDogg (Dec 8, 2012)

Fished below 75 at 3 places with jigs got one little guy only bite


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

DDogg said:


> Fished below 75 at 3 places with jigs got one little guy only bite


Nice


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

Nobody here today


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thought about it then changed my mind looks good.


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

I thought about it last night but I didn't go. I figured it would be all slushed up on shore. Plus I prefer fishing from the boat. If you catch anything be sure to update. Good luck. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------

